# Slang words



## joybelle (Jan 5, 2008)

What are some slang words you use? I now each country, region, ect. has it's own slang. My slang is terrible. I say "y'all" and "ain't". I say "fixin'". Like, "I am fixin' to go to the store." lol. I wish I didn't use those words but when everyone else does, you just can't help it!


----------



## Karren (Jan 5, 2008)

PITTSBURGHESE .com

.... it's bad for slag around here.... slippy for spippery.... red-up for get something ready.... Yinzz is kind of like y'all.... En'at - and that.....


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 5, 2008)

public school kid: "It's hella cold outside"

catholic school kid: "yeah, it is hecka cold."


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 6, 2008)

hecka..haha


----------



## Jessica (Jan 6, 2008)

I say "dude" a lot...lol i also say "yo" a lot...and whenever i call my best friend I always say "What up Biatch"....lol I know im cheesy...lmao


----------



## Harlot (Jan 6, 2008)

Um, slang, lets see.

Hit it: refers to "doing" a person

Mackin': flirting

Shaw : sure with yeah put together (of rocker origin, youll find them saying this)

Not much slang here for the most part. People who speak english here speak it properly usually.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 6, 2008)

Dang it I can't think of any right now. I'll have to come back.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 7, 2008)

Good topic, here in California we have a ton!

"Hollar~" = as in "The pizza's here... hollar~"

"Bi*** Please..." = used to express exasperation.

"Faux-po" = A security guard, mall officer or a rent-a-cop

"Feral" = Used to describe someone looking busted, messy and unkept.

"S'all good" = "It's all good" (That's slang too, isn't it? "It's all good" is used when things are going well )

"Skeezers and/or Skallywags" = ...loose women and/or men


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't give a "big hairy rat's ass. (That sounds awful--sorry)

Don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out!!

"She did whaat????? That whore. LOL

You know not! (I love that one--my mom used it all the time.)


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2008)

In australia we do get busted for having heaps of slang but all the really cliche ones... I've never seen them used ever - I've never said 'fair dinkum' or 'g'day mate' and I don't call people 'sheilas' but I do call men 'blokes' - and women too! LOL

how ya goin' mate - instead of hello

rauted/rorted - ripped off

fully! - most definately

going down the sleven - making a visit to 7-11

nah mate - no

well that's just f*ing bulls*t - what an awful thing to have happened to you

what are you blokes doing? - what are you (group of people) up to? (I use for men and women, LOL)

that's all i can think of right now. We have really similar slang to parts of USA as well, we just say them with an aussie accent


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 7, 2008)

my god i say "dude" all the time.

other ones: cool, awsome, aint (its my midwesterness), highway (when its acutally an interstate).

there are a few others but those are the ones i can think of at the moment.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 7, 2008)

Joy, my slang is the same as yours. When I was working in Rhode Island for a travel position they would laugh every time I said yall. "fixin to" is a big one. Oh well.


----------



## Chaela (Jan 7, 2008)

lol We have the usual slang here





Aint, Y'all, Man, Dude, Yo, Innit (Isn't it), Fixin, Warsh (Wash), Biatch, Playa, Sup, Dis (This)....I can't think of anymore

This has a bunch of common ones. http://http://www.manythings.org/slang/


----------



## prettyfatfemme (Jan 15, 2008)

I say Imma (I'm going to or I'm about to)

ain't

I try to avoid saying ya'll but I live in Georgia so it happens.

I don't ever use this word but it always makes me laugh when people say Chilax (chill/relax)


----------



## smd_uc (Jan 15, 2008)

u can make it with most of 'em...

wanna (want to), gonna, gotta, u know what am sayin...?

or dunno....and so on


----------



## KellyB (Jan 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *smd_uc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif u can make it with most of 'em...wanna (want to), gonna, gotta, u know what am sayin...?

or dunno....and so on

I do that too. I never pronounce both words. Getcha or gotcha are other ones I say


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *joybelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are some slang words you use? I now each country, region, ect. has it's own slang. My slang is terrible. I say "y'all" and "ain't". I say "fixin'". Like, "I am fixin' to go to the store." lol. I wish I didn't use those words but when everyone else does, you just can't help it! Ya'll (this is how I spell it, and I'm sticking w/ it!) and ain't aren't slang since they're both in the dictionary! At least that's my opinion!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jan 16, 2008)

i say yall &amp; aint. i often take the g off the end of my words too...playin fixin cookin ,etc. and i'm bad for saying is instead of are. like, "you is stupid"......cant help it sometimes it just comes out like that.


----------



## hollyxann (Jan 16, 2008)

i say "aint" "y'all"

jays family is from pennsylvania so they all say "yinnz" haha cracks me up but its just as bad as my y'all.

oh and i say "shut up" but meaning "no way, are you serious, are you sure"


----------



## gangsterkathryn (Jan 16, 2008)

late/later - goodbye.

smash - gettin' *it* done.

that's gangster - that's cool.

nappy - nasty.

scruffy - messy.

in FL we shorten a lot of things.

bro, vag.

and at work [best buy] we use initials for the departments and have code words for different types of customers.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif PITTSBURGHESE .com 
.... it's bad for slag around here.... slippy for spippery.... red-up for get something ready.... Yinzz is kind of like y'all.... En'at - and that.....

Thanks for that link, my boyfriend is from Pittsburgh and I was born in Florida, I have no idea what he is talking about sometimes. I talk Southern, he never picked it up even though he has lived here years. We even have a new restaurant called Ray's Steel City that has stuff inspired by Pittsburgh and I had trouble with the menu, lol, I had to order a burger.


----------

